# Been blessed with twins but really want another.



## Keep the faith! (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi ladies

I know the ladies reading this section will understand how I feel, as stated I'm truely blessed with twin girls who are 14 months, but I still feel something is missing, I really want to give it another go, unfortunelty I don't have any frosties left so it would have to be a fresh cycle, at the back of my mind I'm thinking of how do I cope with the Tx, all the appointments/ scans on top of looking after the girls
I guess there is never a good time either, I wanted a bit of an age difference & want them to be out of nappies

I'm just looking for reassurance from those who have been in a similar situation.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I also have twins, who i am grateful for every day. But I would also like more. People think I'm mad esp as i have one of each. If I had a pound for every time I've been told i have a gentleman's family or instant family and thats me finished I'd be well on my way to affording another cycle.

I too want to wait another year - ideally I'd like a 4 year gap for childcare so oldest at at scool when i finish mat leave esp as would have more than 1 transfered so would be possibility of twins again. Then I think would i be so lucky to get a bfp again esp from frosties as my clinic doesnt have good results with fet. 

Anyway just wanted to let you know you're not alone in wanting more. 

X x


----------



## mumtotwins (Jul 25, 2012)

I have twin daughters who are nearly 4 in 2 weeks time . I understand completely where you are coming from . My Girls were ivf /pgd  and we would very much like to have another one. In the last year we have used all our frozen embryos . Had one try back in the winter and that was a bio chemical pregnancy . Just had finished cycle last week and got a low positive reading unfortunately things went down hill form there .   
we would still very like to try again but its not easy. 
xxxx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I know you will be wOndered but to be honest i have got twins and they r only 5 months !!! One of each , I love them sooooooo much and I do need more ! Yes I want to try again but when I should try and what is the best time for all of us? I don't know! What do u think about the time to try?

Best of luck for all

Xxxxx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

mierran said:


> Hi,
> I also have twins, who i am grateful for every day. But I would also like more. People think I'm mad esp as i have one of each. If I had a pound for every time I've been told i have a gentleman's family or instant family and thats me finished I'd be well on my way to affording another cycle.
> I too want to wait another year - ideally I'd like a 4 year gap for childcare so oldest at at scool when i finish mat leave esp as would have more than 1 transfered so would be possibility of twins again. Then I think would i be so lucky to get a bfp again esp from frosties as my clinic doesnt have good results with fet.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Have u tried again for a baby I'm in same situation and I have one of each but still want more as I do love babies , I think this very normal feeling when u want more and I think u should try as much as u can as the babies are the life and the most beautiful side in the life, wish u all the best,xx


----------



## Flower1809 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello 

I know *exactly* how you feel. In fact, my boy-girl twins were minutes old when I announced to my obstetrician and midwife that I was ready to do it all again. They both laughed but I was serious 

I breast-fed for six months and, being 37 and knowing the long journey we had endured to conceive the twins, we started trying straight away. Sadly, I had a "blighted ovum" in November 2011, but were so, so blessed to conceive naturally in March of this year (when our twins were 13-months-old) and I'm due in eight weeks - so the gap will be 22 months.

I have found this singleton pregnancy so much easier - physically and psychologically - than the twins and just want to wish you all the very best of luck for the remainder of your TTC journeys


----------

